# Breathing through the mouth versus the nose



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

Does anyone with IBS with Anxiety, notice that they breath more through their mouth then the nose? I have anxiety really bad, mostly due to my focusing alot on what my stomach is doing, but I do know that I breath day and night through my mouth and hardly through my nose and have heard over and over to relax and to take a deep breath in, I would think that would mean in through your nose, which then would calm the body. I have been testing it all day today to see if I notice a difference in how calm my body is keeping, so far so go.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

You might want to look into Biofeedback. I was referred 7 years ago with my initial IBS diagnosis and was shocked to find that the breathing techniques made a difference. I was taught to breath in through my nose using my stomach. Hard to explain but maybe worth while looking into it.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

weird...I breath more through my mouth than my nose too and I find it really hard to control and manage my breathing. I just can't seem to do the relaxing breathing thing. I'm seeing a therapist that's going to show me helpful breathing tips at my next apt. tho'..so hopefully I'll finally get it!


----------

